# PowerBook G4 ne demarre pas.



## ElPolo (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vous expose mon problème.

J'ai récupéré un powerbook G4 17, qui ne donne aucun signe de vie. J'ai donc fait une recherche sur internet avec mon amis gogole. Et je n'ai trouvé aucun cas vraiment similaire.

Lorsque je branche le chargeur, la lumière verte apparait-j'essaye de le démarrer mais rien. Pas de ventilo, ni de dd ou quoi que ce soit. La batterie était déjà morte du temps ou il marchait encore, mais le chargeur marchait nickel.
Avez vous une idée de l'origine du problème?

Merci de votre aide

Paul


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue

et sur cd même chose pas de sine de vie


----------



## ElPolo (28 Mai 2012)

Je ne peux pas le boot sur cd puisqu'il ne démarre pas du tout.

Merci A+


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2012)

Essaie un reset pmu :
suivant ton modèle :


> *PowerBook G4 (15 pouces, 1,67/1,5 GHz)
> PowerBook G4 (17 pouces, 1,67 GHz)
> PowerBook  G4 (15 pouces, double couche SD)
> PowerBook G4 (17 pouces, double couche SD)*
> ...



Source


----------



## esv^^ (2 Juin 2012)

Et si tu essaye de le rallumer grâce au bouton reset? Je ne sais pas s'il existe sur ton modèle, mais sur mon PBG4, ce bouton se trouve sous le clavier, en haut à droite...
Oups, après coup, je me suis rendu compte que ma source était la même qu'Invité...
Sauf que moi je suis passé par google qui ma emmené ici: http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-6461882-mon-powerbook-g4-fw-800-ne-demarre-pas



> bonjour
> 
> j'ai une histoire similaire.
> j'utilisais mon powerbook G4 400 depuis plus de 4 ans sans aucun soucis quand je l'ai remplacé par un imac.
> ...



source:http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8849


----------



## ElPolo (6 Juin 2012)

Merci de vos reponse et non j'ai essayé et toujours rien. Je vais essayer de trouver une autre alim pour etre sure. Ou alors c'est la carte mère qui est morte. 

Sinon c'est des disques dur 2,5" normaux? parce que j'ai quelques données a recuperer.

Merci A+


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2012)

Oui, c'est du format 2.5 IDE classique.
Donc dans un boitier 2.5 (IDE) ou avec les câbles adaptateurs Usb genre CA


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

ElPolo a dit:


> parce que j'ai quelques données a recuperer.



Le mode Target sert à cela!


----------



## daffyb (6 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Le mode Target sert à cela!



encore faut-il que le Mac s'allume ! ce qui ne semble pas être le cas ici


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

Mais si le mac est planté mais pas le disque dur, ça ne peut pas marcher? si il y a un problème de carte mère ou autre?


----------

